# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [How-To] Easy Node Farming

## JohnMcCain

Set graphics to MINIMUM
Nodes stand out like a sore thumb
???
Profit

(has the side effect of looking like a really shitty game, but hey... money right?)

----------


## Nurideen

Just let all on ultra/high and deactivate the grass

----------


## octech

> Just let all on ultra/high and deactivate the grass


Screen shots?

----------


## IdoloR

hahaha, what a funny joke.

Start a useless thread with a common trick
people will rep like shit
???
PROFIT 

(Has no side effect - except that it doesnt work)

----------

